# problem M4A785TD-V EVO some times doesn't boot up



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

Hello everybody, I from Italy and I'm very glad to join this community where I hope you can help me with some hints to solve my annoying problem :sigh:

First of all this is my configuration:

PSU ITEK 600W (I don't remember anything else)
AMD Phenom II x4 955 3,2 GHz
Zalman CNPS 9700
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
2x2GB Corsair XMS3 1333 (TW3 series)
2*Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB Raid 1 (SATA)
SSD Intel X-25M G2 80GB
Then I use 2 old PATA devices (DVD burner and DVD-reader)

All these part are brand new but PSU and PATA devices. And I never OC... I use the default settings.

I assemblied this PC in the beginning of april and till last saturday all goes absolutely perfect. Since saturday my pc sometimes doesn't boot. This is what happen: I turn in pc then mobo led is on, all disks and fan are working but mobo doesn't output the single beep (that checks that al is ok) so nothing appear on the monitor or sometimes it outputs the beep, but during the bios loading or windows 7 loading it "dies" remaing powered on (the monitor turns off but the pc remain on). 
What I've describes doesn't happen all the times. For example when I turn on my pc for the first time in the day it starts ok at the first or maximum the second attempt.

I've also tested only the mobo with the cpu without anything else (neither RAMs) and mobo still doesn't output any beeps it remains mute...

During one "lucky" reboot (lucky because when I reboot windows it usually not boot up anymore) I've checked the tension in the bios and I noticed that the 12V tension is slightly low and it goes from 11.6 to 11.8 V so I decided to try another PSU so yesterday I tried an OCZ 900W of a friend of mine but my pc continues to behave in the same way... even if it seems with less frequency (more attempts were good among attempts with my PSU) and in this case the 12v tension was around 12.5V. 

When my pc boot up and windows is loaded I tryed to do a test for the cpu.. I tried primecore and all the cores worked at 100%, the temperature increased to 45° but nothing happened... It is rock solid.

Summarizing:
- I turn on the pc and sometimes everything is gone all right and it is rock solid.
- After a reboot or sometimes when I turn on the pc it doesn't output any beep and video signal or after the beep my pc dies (but powered on) during boot loading or windows loading
- when I try to boot it with no disks and no rams sometimes it outputs no beeps
- I tried another PSU and the situation SEEMS better but the problem still remains unsolved.

I really hope you can help me also giving me some suggestion on test other test I can do.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try using only the Hdd with the OS.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would keep the old psu out of there and consider purchasing a 650w corsair, do as Tyree mentioned and boot only with only the hdd that contains the operating system no cards or anything else attached, maybe one is failing.

Seeing as it was solid running a stress test makes me think its one of the old drives or a card


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

thank you guys I can try what you are suggesting to me but I've already tested my pc without disks and with this PSU http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc...rmance/ocz-gamexstream-850w-power-supply.html but also in this case my mobo doesn't boot up all the time.

Adding to this, yesterday evening for the first time my pc suddenly "died" during I was using it without BSOD... suddenly my video became black and no-signal message appeared but pc doesn't reboot automatically... This week-end I repeat my tests (including the one you suggest) with the other PSU and if I am lucky with another mobo.

I was wondering about a contact problem between CPU and Mobo.. what do you think about it?
Another question... If I power on only the mobo without anything (no cpu, no disks no ram) does it make error beeps or not?

thank you


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Without a CPU it will not beep, but with a CPU and without ram it should beep repeatedly.

What are you seeing for CPU temp?

Are you use a video card or the integrated video?


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

My cpu temp goes from 28°-32° when system is idle and the maximum I reached (with primecore or super pi or encoding videos) was 50°C with my zalman at 1200 rpm and 45°C at 2000 rpm so these temperatures are really good.

I use only the integrated video.

You say that without cpu the mobo doesn't beep... mmmm interesting so it is possible that sometimes my mobo doesn't recognize cpu so it doesn't boot up and it doesnt' beep... this thought seems to make sense.

on the other hand I don't know if, while I'm in windows, a sudden weakened contact to cpu "kill" my pc with no BSOD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably not a CPU contact issue unless you can see a bent pin.

It won't beep for a lot of reasons, but without a CPU(brain) the board will not know it supposed to beep.


Go into the Bios and in the Boot menu set quick boot to disabled and full screen logo to disabled, lets see what it says on the screen when it hangs during boot.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> Go into the Bios and in the Boot menu set quick boot to disabled and full screen logo to disabled, lets see what it says on the screen when it hangs during boot.


Yep thats a good idea plus post your voltages from bios but not from a cold boot, after the computer has run a while reboot and enter bios. After rereading your first post It seems to me something ain't right with the voltages with either psu.

Also with asus probe monitor the voltages and post them then play a music cd and defrag at the same time and repost the voltages


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

Hello . For now I've make the test you request with my PSU (itek 600W) and I tried to see the voltages during primecores test

The print-screen below show minimum and maximum voltages values


The print-screen below indicates the voltages during primecore test


During the weekend I'll test also the other PSU


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

In my opinion your voltages are all over the place indicating a weak or flaky psu, I have the same board with a 650w corsair, idle voltages read 
+12----12.28
+5V----5.12
+3.3----3.39

When I stress the system using prime95 pretty much the same thing as primecore the voltages drop very little maybe .02.

I would be interested in the voltages with the OCZ in there for comparision purposes

Did you disable quick boot to see what maybe hanging the system?

BTW I am seeing near the same temps running stock cooling


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

I disabled the quick boot but it doesn't display any warning or error messages. The boot (when it starts) goes ok untill my video says "energy saving" and this can happen immediataly before the beep or before the raid initialization or during the raid initialization od during windows starting.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I also think you should try a different power supply, can you borrow one from a friend maybe?


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

Hello.. I'v repeated the tests in bench test configuration:
#1 mobo with cpu (no rams or disks) with my PSU (ITEK 600W)
#2 mobo with cpu and rams (no disks) with my PSU
#3 mobo with cpu ram and disks with my PSU
#4 mobo with cpu ram and disks with my friend's PSU (OCZGXS850)

During all the tests I connected a voltage tester to a molex to measure the 12v tension. My PSU outputs around 12.00 V while OCZ around 12.5.
All the tests had the same results... sometimes doesn't boot or it hangs during the boot.

this is the video of test #1... 

YouTube - test motherboard: no beeps all the times. No rams (in this moment it's not ready)

I wanted to mix a video with all the test but my pc, where I have the program and enough power (my laptop is quite old) to do it 4 hours ago decided to "die" and to not reboot anymore.

Now the problem is in the mobo or in the cpu but I think mobo is guilty.


----------



## bromic (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the same mobo and have the exact same issue. 

I'm using a Phenom II 965 Black CPU and 4x 2GB Geil DDR3 RAM. It has been running fine for ~ 4mths,I upgraded from the internal graphics to a XFX ATI 5770, and that was fine for ~ 2mths . 

A few weeks ago the PC would freeze in Windows (no BSOD just hang), then rebooting wouldn't always work, even when I entered into the BIOS it would sometimes hang.

I've run memtest86 for ~ 6hrs without any fails, so my system is now down to:

Reset BIOS to defaults
Removed all cards & DVD drive.
1x HDD with the OS (250GB SATA).
Fitted a new PSU Seasonic X-750 (my old PSU was a 500W Antec)


All the PSU lines are perfect, but I still have the same issue, last night I noted that the AMD stock CPU fan was running hard (around 5800rpm), the CPU is at 45C

My next steps:
1) Remove CPU Fan / apply new thermal compound
2) Swap to a 1GB DDR2 RAM stick I have spare.
3) Swap CPU to an older dual core I have spare.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

bromic,

Why did you change psu? Did the antec fail and lead to this?

You certainly have a good psu now so I think we can rule that out. 45C at idle and the stock cooling fan running hard is a sign the cpu is overheating, are you sure the heatsink it tight? It should idle around 32 to 35c with stock cooling and decent case fans.

When you installed the amd heatsink you didn't disturb the thermal pad did you?
I know these seem like noobe questions but I don't know your knowledge and have to cover all the bases


----------



## bromic (Jun 8, 2010)

A while ago I did the power calc for the full system and it came to around 480W (90% utilization) so I was planning a new PSU anyway . When the issue started I kinda jumped on the PSU ''its close to maxing out, a few years old" etc..... wrong !!! 

I'm leaning to the CPU overheating, but I was careful fitting the CPU & fan and its been fine for sometime, but then stranger things can happen.

I'm not a noobe, but I don't take any offense to any suggestions ... its easy to overlook something.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The hanging in bios has me more concered then anything, I would clean and reapply thermal paste try and get some artic silver5 and apply according to the directions on there website then lets reevaluate the temps.

I have never really had any trouble with the stock amd thermal pads unless they were somehow disturbed before or after install, there not the greatest but fine without overclocking.

Lets see what happens with the cpu temp then we will go over how you did the memtest just to be sure and maybe run a stress test. BTW you did the right thing replacing that antec, consider that money in the bank


----------



## bromic (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok ... well I'm back in business, my system is powering on every time without issue.

This is what I did;

1) Removed & cleaned up the CPU heatsink/fan
2) Applied new thermal compound.
3) After I had clipped the heatsink in place, I tried the 4 screw that mount the heatsink/mobo bracket and found I could tighten them by over 1/2 turn.
4) Booted to BIOS an monitored the CPU temp for 35mins, temp was around 35C (with my room aircon running, mobo temp was 30C)

Re-booted several times (all good)

Then I updated the BIOS to 2005 (from ASUS website) I was on 0510

Ran my system in a loop encoding some videos through the day (no aircon) , according to my thermometer the room temp hit 36C(normal for where I live)... no hangs or crashes in the system.

Now, I'm in the process of adding the VGA card etc .. so far so good.

So for my issue.
1) CPU over heating issue
2) If it was the thermal mat/compound or the CPU/Heatsink bracket ... I dont know

Westminzer, if you haven't already please check your CPU heat sink .


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for leting us know you progress, I think you found your problem


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

Hello guys, in the meantime I've done other test to my pc and my opinion is that I have a faulty Motherboard. First of all I'm using a new PSU: Enermax Lyberty 500w and
June the 2nd I came to a friend of mine that has a similar Motherboard (M4A79XTD EVO) and I made these tests:
- I tried his PSU (tecnoware 600W) on my system => no boot
- I tried my CPU (with my zalman) on his system => all is ok
- I tried his CPU (athlon II x3 2.9) on my pc with his heatsink => no boot

Consider that I turned on my pc n the morning of June the 2nd and I wasn't able to reboot it since the evening of June the 3rd. A very strange thing is that last thursday I ordered a new Motherboard (Gigabyte ga-880ga-ud3h) and my pc resurrected... I use it for more than 4 hours and I rebooted it a lot of time... all was ok. But from the day after, even if it booted all the time, it started again to hang when I use it and the "use-time" decrease with the use: the first time I turn it on I can use the pc for about 1,5 hours before it hangs then I reboot and It hang after 30 minutes then 10 minutes then 5 minutes... I'm sure that my motherboard is kidding me.

About the temperatures it hangs always with a very low temperature... I haven't overheating problems. In the weekend I should assembly the new mobo and I let you know how it works.

Bye


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

It does sound like a bad board, good luck with the new one and keep us posted


----------



## westminzer (May 18, 2010)

Ohhhhh Hello guys, finally the new motherboard (Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H) has arrived and I've solved my problem... the system is stable so the annoying problem disappeared.

Thank you for the support


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have the problem sorted out


----------

